# Pats peak Jan 15th 1st race night again



## Vortex (Jan 11, 2007)

We try again to start the Pats race Season on MLK night.  I'm trying to roll in by 4ish to get some paperwork done,  If you can make it early please do.  We have to sign release forms get our tags and so on. I would prefer to ski than wait around to get us registered, so do what you can.  See ya Monday.  If you need my celll pm me.  Not sure if it works there.  I'll be outside the bar area.


----------



## roark (Jan 11, 2007)

US Cellular seemed to work well last time I was there. Not sure about other carriers.

I'll try to be there 4ish as well.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 11, 2007)

roark said:


> US Cellular seemed to work well last time I was there. Not sure about other carriers.
> 
> I'll try to be there 4ish as well.



Thankx mine works on the hill, but not in the bld.  Cingular. See ya.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 11, 2007)

Not sure what time I'll be there.  Depends if i ski at SR on Monday.


----------



## roark (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't get Monday off...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm skiing Loon and stopping at Pats for awhile on may way home. Nice way to break up the ride.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll be there around 4:30-5


----------



## Vortex (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll check in once or twice over the weekend.  booking at 12.30 today.  See you guys Monday.


----------



## hammer (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't know how the crowds will be but they're doing the POP that night.

Considered going up but I can't use the AZ discount...may head up later in the week.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 12, 2007)

That may make it quite interesting.  thankx for the info Hammer.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 14, 2007)

Just thermofit my tele boot liners . .. . planning to ski all day and into the night tomorrow.  Not sure when I'll get to Pat's . ..  it all depends on where i ski tomorrow (K, SR, or some other place that looks like it will get hammer).  Anyway I'm excited bash some gates.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 15, 2007)

I just spoke with Pat's (11:40 am on Monday 1/15). they said we are still on for tonight and it was snowing lightly.  I plan to go around 3 to play around with my new skis and gear.  If i don't see you before, I'll stop for some food around 5ish. Then we can go out make some runs and get in line for some early start positions.


----------



## roark (Jan 15, 2007)

My plan is about the same. Probably arrive just a little bit later. First time on the new skis as well... definitely need a few warm up runs!

Drive safe everyone, probably a little sloppy out there. Glad I finally got the studded tires on the car again.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 15, 2007)

Good luck guys. Let us know how it goes!  :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 16, 2007)

Skibum 995 was given the new guy deal to write the trip report...  when he gets out of bed:idea: .

Tree_skier  finished 1st. Az finished 1st.:smash:   Skibum9995 finised 18th.  Great for a newbie.  I'll save the rest for the trip report.  Scott and Ga2ski outstanding finishes, but I won't give them.;-)   They booked early something about a freezing rain storm.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 16, 2007)

Is Freezing rain a better excuse than watching 24 and getting home to help with wife with misc stuff for my son.

Anyway it was a fun time. We had excellent results.  It seemed like a different crew of teams than last year or maybe we are just that much improved.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 16, 2007)

Either one is pretty lame.  The roads were fine and my house had lost power about 2:30 and didn't get it back until 4 am so there was no 24 at my house.


Oh and by the way I WON now if only I could find a chargers symbol to do the Merriem dance on


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 16, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Skibum 995 was given the new guy deal to write the trip report...  when he gets out of bed:idea: .


OK you early risers, it's written up now.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 16, 2007)

skibum9995 said:


> OK you early risers, it's written up now.


 
where?  If that was your write-up it is shorter than your resume.  Figured you need to be busted on so you could feel like a member of the team.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 16, 2007)

Nevermind i found it http://forums.alpinezone.com/12696-pats-peak-jan-15th-1st-race-night-again.html

And to those of you who busted on me for leaving . . . remember when you had/have a lil one . . . were/will you be racing on Monday nights?  Gotta know when to pick your battles.


----------

